# Red Cell???



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

Has anyone here ever used it for anemic goats? How well does it work? Would you recommend it? How much do you use? Etc. Just curious, I've heard of it being used before... :?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I don't know how much to use for a goat but I know people here use it for goats.


----------



## thomaskids

We have used red cell in the past. We only used it because we had it for the horses on hand.

What I did was mix it with some grain and pellets on the milk stand for them. They kind-of liked it but I did not see too much improvement. 

I saw a BIG improvement with Chaffhaye though. That might be something to look into. Our goats really liked it because of the molasses.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

Ok, thank you... I'll look into that...


----------



## glenolam

I give red cell to any goat who scores about a 1 - 3 on the FAMACHA chart. It's also good to boost their copper levels if needed. I had one doe who was very skinny and scored a 2 on the chart. I gave her ivomec at a rate of 1cc / 40# and followed up again 10 days later and 6cc's of red cell per day for about a week. She turned around and is now looking great.

I give them about 3cc / 50#, but I've heard of people giving much, much more and much less too. You definitely don't want to overdose them on it, but just keep in mind that the overdose amount does vary based on who you talk to.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Why yes....we are knee deep in red cell at the moment-lol!!

Seriously I have used it for many years for my 31 year old horse and he is in EXCELLENT health--I attribute alot of that to the minerals and vitamins in Red Cell.

Right now I have a doe that is anemic. I have been giving her red cell for a few weeks now. The rule of thumb is 1cc per 20lbs for a goat. Give 1 time a day for a week or two and then back it down to every 2 days or so and then to every week. 

I have been treating her w/red cell for about 2 weeks now-I also began giving vit b injections this past week (you can do those daily you can't overdose them on vit b)

Still her color has improved some but not alot (she is a hoss thought and is my strongest goat--so I don't know re: the white color of her membranes???) 

But I did some research last night because I want her color to improve and when we drew her blood last week my veterinarian even mentioned it felt "thinner" than the others--but last night when I researched I learned that it is a process re: restoring the blood and that it takes months--it is a slow process  But I am relieved that I am most likely on on the right track eventhough a slow one


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Also, other things to go along w/helping an anemic goat

nutri-drench (or a mix of corn oil, blackstrap molassas, clear kayro syrup)
vitamin b injections 
alfalfa


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We had just starting using red-cell, with a severly anemic doe with bottle jaw, and although I am sure it wasn't hurting anything, probably slowly helping, we ended up going and getting a bottle of injectable iron, We saw results from the injectable with in 48 hours. 

The red cell we gave at the rate that the above posts are mentioning, and then we gave her 4 cc of injectable iron,(120lb doe) one time a week in the back muscle of her leg. Plus protein is required for the animal to beable to produce their own red blood cells, so alfalfa is a good idea during the healing process.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

Thank you all!! Sounds like we're on the right track, we've been doing all of the fore mentioned except Red Cell, I think I will start that tomorrow... :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado

remember when giving red cell to an anemic goat you need to treat them for the cause of the anemia while giving the iron supplment - you may need to keep treating until the iron levels are high enough again because while their iron levels are down they easily can get parasites and that makes for a vicious cycle.


----------



## jdgray716

Red Cell, use half the dose of a foal. However, there is a hog iron paste that has probiotics that works much better and you can not overdo like you can with red cell. You can get it at Jeffers or at www.thegoatshop.com Celia is a great gal and will get you hooked up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rev144

Just today I was reading about Dandelion leaves and root. It said that people with Anemia were 90% better after a few days of eating dandelion.. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

Very interesting thank you!


----------



## chewbacca1566

As far as giving the red cell to goats do you use the same red cell that you give horses or is there red cell specifically for goats?


----------



## ksalvagno

The same one for horses. 6cc per 100 lbs


----------



## Goats Rock

Red Cell is literally a life saver. ( but like what was posted earlier, you have to get rid of the underlying reason of why they are anemic).


----------



## carrhouse

We use Red Cell - Equine version when we have an anemic goat. Really helps. Give 6 cc per 100 lbs per day until eye color starts to come back. We give it with a drench gun ... The goats like the taste and look forward to it. Of course you need to address what is causing the anemia .. such as parasites ...


----------



## toth boer goats

This is an older Thread. 2011.


----------



## wndngrvr

I just got some Red cCell pellets from UltraCruz (on amazon) and it is so easy to give to a ewe I have that got bottle jaw. She will take it right out of my hand so it must taste good. Says for goats, sheep and llamas. I like to have things that are easy on me and the animals to give them their dosage. My ewe is doing great after a week of her iron. Also got some UltraCruz copper bolos for goats much more reasonable there -half the price of buying the tubes from the other online places.


----------



## gretaflo

Can red cell do harm? Can it be given to pregnant does?


----------



## toth boer goats

Red cell can be given safely.
Do not over dose it.

It is 6 cc's per 100 lbs orally, daily for a week, watching the coloring. 
If the goat gets to border line famancha chart coloring, stop at any time and stop the red cell. 
If however, the coloring is still too light, continue 1 x a week until coloring is in the safe, borderline color.
Iron levels may be higher, as the coloring is slower to respond.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Red cell is fine for pregnant does. Just follow the same procedure toth outlined above.


----------



## DDFN

I no longer use red cell after hearing that it contains animal proteins in the D-activated animal sterol.


----------



## Goats Rock

A lot of the protein that is in goat feed comes from chicken fat. None of the livestock feed or feed supplements or suppliers are permitted to put prohibited animal parts in ruminant feed. (Cows cannot eat bone meal from ground up cows, goats either, etc).


----------



## Tom Colvin

Goats Rock said:


> A lot of the protein that is in goat feed comes from chicken fat. None of the livestock feed or feed supplements or suppliers are permitted to put prohibited animal parts in ruminant feed. (Cows cannot eat bone meal from ground up cows, goats either, etc).


Good to hear, thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep.


----------

